# Bess at 5 months



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bess is now weighing in at around 8.3kg and her coat is getting quite shaggy.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh she's stunning Sue! Beautiful! Have you trimmed around her face at all? I can hardly see Basil's eyes because of his hairstyle!

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pic Sue .. wow Bess has changed so much .. would you mind emailing this pic .. it would be a great to add to Bess's changing coat  

She looks so grown up .. ahhhh


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful  She does look very different though!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh she's stunning Sue! Beautiful! Have you trimmed around her face at all? I can hardly see Basil's eyes because of his hairstyle!
> 
> Karen xx


Thanks Karen ... no I haven't done any trimming yet but I expect the fringe will be the first bit to need it. Her coat is still silky/glossy and the comb slides through so easily ... pity it doesn't stay like that!! S x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Beautiful  She does look very different though!


Thanks ... yes a coat of shaggy hair does change them! 



JoJo said:


> Lovely pic Sue .. wow Bess has changed so much .. would you mind emailing this pic .. it would be a great to add to Bess's changing coat
> 
> She looks so grown up .. ahhhh


Yes Jo Jo, I'll send you a copy.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Bess is lovely, what a soulful face she has! x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Thanks ... yes a coat of shaggy hair does change them!


My Izzie doesn't look the same as she did when she was a pup either, she had the same coat as Bess, then we got her clipped for the summer & she now seems to be even curlier coated than before! Lovely thick coat though


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Bess is a gorgeous girl.
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sue, Bess is beautiful! That is such a cute photo and her coat is gorgeous!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sue,I love both Bess and Masie - it's amazing how different they both look!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! So similar to Max too! How tall is she now? xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful Bess & 8.3 kg already wow shes gonna be a big girl - Dexters only just 8 kilos at 7 months  x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sue,I love both Bess and Masie - it's amazing how different they both look!


Thanks Colin ... yes they are very different in personality as well as looks! ... but make good companions for each other all the same. Lovely you are thinking of maybe getting a playmate for Betty one day.



Sarette said:


> BEAUTIFUL! So similar to Max too! How tall is she now? xx


Thanks Sarah ... just measured her and make it just 15" to the top of the shoulder. Is that similar to Max?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Thanks Sarah ... just measured her and make it just 15" to the top of the shoulder. Is that similar to Max?


Yes! He was around 14 inches when I measured him last week


----------

